# Taping Ears



## Tessie (Mar 17, 2010)

My little girls ears fold should I tape them she is 8 weeks old


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Tape them? Whatever for, is this to make them stand up.. if so then NO.. they will stand up eventually in their own time.. and putting tape on would be so uncomfortable for the dog.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Taping doesn't really help. If they are going to stand, they will. There are a few things that some do to help the ears stand, but basically it's one of those things that will happen if it's going to happen. I wouldn’t bother with all of that.  They will be up by 6 months if they are meant to stand.


----------



## Tessie (Mar 17, 2010)

Deme said:


> Tape them? Whatever for, is this to make them stand up.. if so then NO.. they will stand up eventually in their own time.. and putting tape on would be so uncomfortable for the dog.


Ok thanks for you input that is why I'm here . I just saw somewhere where they did. eacewink:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All puppies ears are down at that age. Just wait, they will go up and down for a while until finally they will stay up all the time. Usually around 4 to 7 months.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

svdreamer said:


> All puppies ears are down at that age. Just wait, they will go up and down for a while until finally they will stay up all the time.


All of mine had their ears up at 8 weeks old. :wink: Then at the teething stage they did all kinds of odd things. :lol: Then stood back up.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

IMO taping ears is cruel, its like taping your tongue to your nose!!.. 8 weeks is very very very young. Daisy is 15 weeks and her ears are nearlly all the way up!! Like T said they go up and down during teething and if they don't go up at all it just makes them even more special!!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

No I wouldn't do that. I don't think it's very nice plus I don't think it would work.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

My OH wanted my dogs ears to stay down coz he said they looked so cute,.. men eh such softies really... needless to say they are well and truely up now ...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah Darla's ears were up at 8 weeks, then were up and down during teething.
I would never have thought about taping them.
If it is meant to be it will be, like others said.. xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I woulnt say taping is necessarily worng as long as it doesnt bother the animal, i no many KC British Bulldogs who tape ears! But for our small fragile breeds i wouldnt recommend it!! If its ment to be then its meant to be


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol can't imagine a little chi with tape on its ears, they'd go bonkers and maybe even hurt themselves trying to get it off. 

I have heard that shortcoat ears are generally up by 6 months if they will stand, but longcoat ears can take up to 15 months sometimes because of the heavier fur!

If the ear is folded at the skull/head, the ears may never stand, but if the fold is in the center of the ear or further up the ear, they should stand. A show breeder I know taught me this =)


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Firstly, it is nothing like taping your tongue to your nose LOL! When you tape ears up they are gently rolled (just enough for them to be erect) you use micro pore tape so it doesn't stick to the coat whatsoever (no pulling hair out etc). It does encourage ears to stand up and can help one who may not stand up otherwise. 

Normally their ears have been up by the time they are 12-14 weeks old but if they aren't up by are up by the time they are 5-6 months it is unlikely they are going to come up. 

Unless you are wanting to show it doesn't really matter if their ears are up or down and like has been said - what will be will be.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I saw some pictures on a breeder web page that showed pups with taped ears.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

It is so loose it even bother them.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Each to their own!!! like i said in my opinion.. its not natural but whatever..


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I know many breeds who get their ears cropped have to have them taped in order for them to set properly but I don't think I would tape a chi's ears. Neither of my girls had their ears up at 8 weeks. Neeci's came up at 13 weeks and stayed up. Elli's ears came up at 10 weeks, back down at 13 weeks and then back up at 17 weeks (this week). I think they are up for good now. I don't think it is cruel but I think it is probably unneccesary.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't think it's cruel!! I use to think that it might be uncomfortable for them when you take the tape off, but if you use proper tape - it's fine, they are not bothered!


----------



## Tessie (Mar 17, 2010)

I am not going to tape them. thanks for everyones reply


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Not cruel at all i taped Zara's ears up as it kept flopping and she wasn't bothered with it at all !!

Her ears are both fully up and beautiful too!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

well said Jesshan,

ear taping is'nt cruel at all, most Cresteds have there ears taped to ecourage them to stand.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I never taped..I massaged a few times a day...LOL for Lady, she still loves an ear rub. Hers weren't standing until after 6 months old..I know very late.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> If the ear is folded at the skull/head, the ears may never stand, but if the fold is in the center of the ear or further up the ear, they should stand. A show breeder I know taught me this =)


As I suspected with Marley...should have listened to my insticts when I got him. On the other hand I may not have had my nutty dog had I listened to my insticts! LOL 



I REALLY love perky ears (my fav part of a Chi) & I actually tried using Breath Rite nasal strips to encourage Marleys to stand for a while once a realized they weren't going up on their own. After keeping them on for a few days...they'd stay up for a week at most & then flop. Apparently sometimes if they are meant to flop they will flop.  Marley had a crease in his lower ear to begin with so I think he was bound & determined to have wonky ears. The nasal strips worked well because it was a bit less invasive than taping but they were a pain because they'd come unstuck really easily so they had to be changed quite often (couple times daily at times--at times they'd last a day).

I was desperate...I really wanted him to have perkies but he had other ideas. Sounds shallow I know. I've since come to terms & realized it TOTALLY adds to his personality & funny good looks. :lol:

I would NEVER take an 8wk old pups ears though because it's quite common they're floppy still at that point anyway. I don't think I touched Marleys ears until 14 weeks maybe? I don't remember exactly though.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Taping ears isn't painful if it's done right. You put very soft moleskin inside the ear as a support, cut to the right size, and tape carefully with medical tape that comes off easily and doesn't pull hair. I'm sure there are supports made just for ears. Collie ears go nuts and are taped quite often, with good results. I would not tape a Chi's ears. I think it would be very difficult. Whether or not they go up and stay is not important in a pet. The collie I had experience with was a show dog and his ears had to be up properly. They did go up and stay, tipped over just right, and he became a champion.

Jeanette


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

the smaller a chi is the eariler the ears will stand. by 14 weeks ears aren't doing the flop or look half way then get nasal strips and put them in the inside fold of ear. this is normal to help them


----------

